# 95 nissan sentra bumper repair



## KRamone27 (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone had to fix their own bumper cover? If so, what's the best way to go about doing it without buying a new one? I just have a 4 inch crack in it. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## king21 (Aug 27, 2007)

might be cheaper at the junkyard


----------



## KRamone27 (Aug 12, 2007)

that's where I got the bumper from. It was the only one that was in half way decent shape. I also had to get the reinforcement bar that it mounts to. I got it all for $40.00, did I get ripped off? I've had friends tell me that bondo might work and that they sell it at wal mart but kinda hesitant to try it.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

KRamone27 said:


> that's where I got the bumper from. It was the only one that was in half way decent shape. I also had to get the reinforcement bar that it mounts to. I got it all for $40.00, did I get ripped off? I've had friends tell me that bondo might work and that they sell it at wal mart but kinda hesitant to try it.


I believe that you need urethane repair kit, mesh and bonder, as its a flexible bumper body bondo doesn't work. Brought the kit once but never used it so cant help further.


----------



## KRamone27 (Aug 12, 2007)

Where can I get one of those from? Is it sandable and paintable? Thanks, Kevin


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

KRamone27 said:


> Where can I get one of those from? Is it sandable and paintable? Thanks, Kevin


Well as I said I never used it but as I remember yes its sandable and paintable.
I just went to a local auto parts store and asked how to fix the split in my 78 Z28 Camaro bumper cover (thats how long ago this was.)


----------



## FunkyFresh (Sep 26, 2007)

I have the same thing, my own bumper has a crach down the middle but its been there for about 4 years now and I think its time to fix it, any to gill the crack and make it look nice?


----------



## KRamone27 (Aug 12, 2007)

I haven't tried my local auto parts store but I looked around online and found a kit for just under $8.00 which beats spending $80.00+ for a new bumper.


----------



## FunkyFresh (Sep 26, 2007)

a pic of the bump


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

FunkyFresh said:


> a pic of the bump


mine looks like that too!!!
if there is no crack you can push it out from behind, but may need to remove the cover.
If there is a crack I would say whether you fill it or not depends on how bad it looks.


----------



## FunkyFresh (Sep 26, 2007)

well it looks bad and there is no crack to hit it from the back
so what are my options? fill it?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

No dont fill it.
In the FSM there is a picture and you can figure out how to take the cover off, push the dent out and then put it back on.
i had this done once on this car already when i was having some work done on the front fender, they charged me $80


----------



## KRamone27 (Aug 12, 2007)

As far as I know there are only seven screws that hold the rear bumber cover on and those are the three located right there where you open the trunk and one or two in either wheel well.


----------



## FunkyFresh (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry but Im a newbie to this, what is FSM, Im guessing its a car manual of some sort?
also sorry if im picky but how long does this take?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

FunkyFresh said:


> Sorry but Im a newbie to this, what is FSM, Im guessing its a car manual of some sort?
> also sorry if im picky but how long does this take?


The link for the Factory service amanual is not working so here is a link I made.
sorry it uses a free service and its clunky. below is from my post
..............................

Ok, I have used the same service and uploaded the original Zip file I downloaded.
Here is the link for the FSM

Free file hosting - Files upload - Max 1 GB per file via FTP, 300 MB via HTTP, Subdomain, FTP access, the fastest 1-click free file-hoster



Here is the 97 operators manual.
Free file hosting - Files upload - Max 1 GB per file via FTP, 300 MB via HTTP, Subdomain, FTP access, the fastest 1-click free file-hoster

I hope this fixes the problem.


----------



## FunkyFresh (Sep 26, 2007)

thank you I got it
Im looking at the Body and trim, and it doesnt look bad just hard to see every detail but thank you very much, will try it and hopefully it will wokr


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

FunkyFresh said:


> thank you I got it
> Im looking at the Body and trim, and it doesnt look bad just hard to see every detail but thank you very much, will try it and hopefully it will wokr


Ok, let us know what you learn, I have to do this to mine !!!!


----------



## FunkyFresh (Sep 26, 2007)

Aright I tried to take that bumper off and the problem was that the screws were rusty !
So i decided to take one off and see what happens, and it broke. So what I did instead was heat up the spot by using an hair blower and heating up the spot. Then I got a stick and pushed from the other side, There was some space that I was able to get the stick throught.
if anyon need help let me know and I can upload pics of the process and more information


----------

